# Fuse Box Diagram



## vicmeer (Aug 11, 2008)

Can anyone post a diagram of the A3's fuse box? I think I blew the fuse for my cigarette lighter under the armrest. Anyone know which fuse that would be? Thanks in advance.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: Fuse Box Diagram (vicmeer)*

I think that OOOO-A3 (Len: resident guru) has a blog showing the diagram.


----------



## vicmeer (Aug 11, 2008)

The pic on his site, at least the one I found, showed which were constant and which were switched, but didn't have a legend for each fuse.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (vicmeer)*

*cough* manual *cough*


----------



## vicmeer (Aug 11, 2008)

Boo. Obvious tip FTL. C'mon, we know you're looking for a reason to post something! Might as well be something that can be a sticky'd resource.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (vicmeer)*

*cough* nice try *cough*


----------



## vicmeer (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm gonna need to go get you guys some cough drops... Maybe while I'm at it I'll look at the manual in my glovebox... Good for nothing...


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

24, 26, or 48 are all sockets...enjoy


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

What are you putting in Vic? V1 hardwire?


----------



## vicmeer (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

Everyone can rest assured that the fuse box cover has a sticker w/ the legend. Cig. lighter was 24, and I'd blown it after all.
Wish I were putting in a V1. I'm too old and responsible to do that now. My wife forced a charger into the cig light after a penny fell into the well, and I guess that blew the fuse.


_Modified by vicmeer at 12:12 PM 8-26-2008_


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vicmeer)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vicmeer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vicmeer* »_Everyone can rest assured that the fuse box cover has a sticker w/ the legend. Cig. lighter was 24, and I'd blown it after all.
Wish I were putting in a V1. I'm too old and responsible to do that now. My wife forced a charger into the cig light after a penny fell into the well, and I guess that blew the fuse.

_Modified by vicmeer at 12:12 PM 8-26-2008_

Never too old for speed. You're lucky the car didn't blow up dude.


----------



## vicmeer (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*

I'll take the 5th on that. But seriously, while V1 might save you 90% of the time, there's still the chance of being paced, tagged w/ a laser or aircraft. I know they're unlikely, so hey, go w/ the flow right? I'm game for a mtn. run, but I'm not going to be out front pushing the pace.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Also, we live in VA..where everything is illegal anyways!


----------



## elevine17 (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

Get the Beltronics STI driver http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif blocks radar dectector detectors so youll be all good


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_Also, we live in VA..where everything is illegal anyways!

That just makes it more fun!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_
That just makes it more fun!

Yea, I'm just waiting to get my next inspection to see what I have to remove


----------



## vicmeer (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*

Chris, so if the Commonwealth Atty comes after Krazy and me, will you come over and defend us pro bono?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (elevine17)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elevine17* »_Get the Beltronics STI driver http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif blocks radar dectector detectors so youll be all good

Picked one up yesterday. Stoked! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
Picked one up yesterday. Stoked! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Nice KB. Congrats!


----------



## vicmeer (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

very nice... now i want to tail you a couple 100 yards back...


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

lol, its all good...terje has our back if we get pulled over


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vicmeer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vicmeer* »_Chris, so if the Commonwealth Atty comes after Krazy and me, will you come over and defend us pro bono?

Sure. If you pay for my plane ticket.


----------



## Gothic Serpent (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_*cough* nice try *cough*

look to the left *cough* look to the right *cough, cough*


----------



## Gothic Serpent (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_What are you putting in Vic? V1 hardwire?

Works like a charm! You're absolutely right, Chris! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gothic Serpent (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
Yea, I'm just waiting to get my next inspection to see what I have to remove









Speaking of which, the cops here in Glendale haven't pulled me over for my windshield tint.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Gothic Serpent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gothic Serpent* »_
Speaking of which, the cops here in Glendale haven't pulled me over for my windshield tint.









You have your windshield tinted in the front? I believe its illegal to have anything more then 6" from the top tinted here.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Gothic Serpent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gothic Serpent* »_
Works like a charm! You're absolutely right, Chris! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
Picked one up yesterday. Stoked! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Did this girl come with your beltronics unit?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_
Did this girl come with your beltronics unit?









unfortunately...no


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
unfortunately...no









Well, look on the bright side. At least you didn't get an STD.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_
Well, look on the bright side. At least you didn't get an STD.

True http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

